# Advice on changing bit



## Marigold43 (1 July 2016)

We bought an aged pony last winter. A great jumping pony. Still lots of life in her and can be quite strong. She came with all her tack. She has a Wilkie snaffle bit and apparently has always had this bit. The Wilkie can't be used in dressage and wondered if a hanging cheek snaffle would be a suitable replacement? She can be excitable and it's my daughters pony. My daughter is a great little rider and very gentle with her hands. She's also very petite so using her seat to slow the pony down doesn't always work!!! I need to keep my daughter safe and whilst the pony doesn't buck or misbehave, she can get carried away!! I've never had to worry about using anything other than a bog standard loose ring snaffle on my own horse, hence my asking for some guidance. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (3 July 2016)

Trial and error but I would just try a basic snaffle - do the flat training and see how they go. If they are not jumping the pony will be less likely to be excitable/strong.


----------



## Shay (5 July 2016)

A hanging cheek is not always acceptable in dressage - it is in PC, but not, I believe, in DB now.  It is also a but of  a  myth that it has any poll action - current thinking is that actually it doesn't.  (Although that doesn't explain BD's approach to it!)  You might be best off calling the Bit bank and asking for their advice on a dressage legal bit close to the wilkie.  There are so many bits and variations of bits now.  Plus you can hire a bit for 30 days and see if it suits!

And for what it is worth my daughter's forward going eventer does dressage in an NS Baucher which seems to suit him well.


----------



## Tyssandi (5 July 2016)

Marigold43 said:



			We bought an aged pony last winter. A great jumping pony. Still lots of life in her and can be quite strong. She came with all her tack. She has a Wilkie snaffle bit and apparently has always had this bit. The Wilkie can't be used in dressage and wondered if a hanging cheek snaffle would be a suitable replacement? She can be excitable and it's my daughters pony. My daughter is a great little rider and very gentle with her hands. She's also very petite so using her seat to slow the pony down doesn't always work!!! I need to keep my daughter safe and whilst the pony doesn't buck or misbehave, she can get carried away!! I've never had to worry about using anything other than a bog standard loose ring snaffle on my own horse, hence my asking for some guidance. Many thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

I would contact bit hire or the bit bank for advice     http://www.horsebithire.com/ http://horsebitbank.com/ rather  than loads  and loads advice here than may confuse you.


----------



## Marigold43 (5 July 2016)

Thank you for your replies. This whole bit thing is such a minefield. I think I am just cautious because the pony is very forward and my daughters confidence is growing nicely with her. I don't want to start messing things up and then wreck the progress they've made. She's doing the combined training at the up and coming pony club are qualifier and that's why I need to look at an alternative bit....


----------

